# TS Parameter Calculation Problem



## Sandy H. (Jul 4, 2012)

My symptoms are similar to this users:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/rew-forum/56560-calculating-ts-parameters-rew-what-wrong.html

I made the cable per the help with a 100 (99.56) ohm resistor. I'm using an M-Audio mobile pre with the headphone as the source and mic in as the input.

My measurements magnitude does make sense, though and I don't think my channels are reversed. The impedance curve looks similar to the manufacturer's specs, so I don't know where my issue is.

I enter the values in the TS calculation screen, but when I click calculate, nothing at all happens.

Any thoughts?

Sandy.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Download the latest REW V5 Beta from here. Your Effective Area figure looks wrong, 31 sq cm is very small (would mean a 2.5 inch driver), if that is actually the diameter you can use the little calculator button at the left side of the box to calculate the area.


----------



## Sandy H. (Jul 4, 2012)

The driver is an Aura NS3, which is a 3" nominal driver. The manufacturer's spec was 31.2 cm^2, seems to be a valid number.

I will try the latest version.

Thanks!

Sandy.


----------



## Sandy H. (Jul 4, 2012)

That did it!

I ran the original numbers I had with the Beta 9 version and got results, but they were poor. I looked over my setup, made some improvements and ran new numbers. The impedance looked much better when compared to measurements others had and had less noise etc overall.

Thanks for the help!!!

Sandy.


----------



## slomatt (Oct 13, 2011)

JohnM said:


> Download the latest REW V5 Beta from here. Your Effective Area figure looks wrong, 31 sq cm is very small (would mean a 2.5 inch driver), if that is actually the diameter you can use the little calculator button at the left side of the box to calculate the area.


Hi John,

I've been experiencing the same problem described in this thread, when I attempt to calculate t/s parameters the screen just flashes and no results are displayed. 

Unfortunately I'm on a Mac so I can't run the beta release since it is for windows only at this time. Since the application is written in Java and is platform independent is there anyway I can extract the jar files and resources from the .exe, or build the app myself so I can run the beta version on my Mac? I'm a Java developer so running things directly off the JVM is not a hassle.

Thanks.

- Matt


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

I think it would be tricky to get the resources out of the exe, but I'll add the jar files to the beta download - can't do it for a week or so though, I'm away on holiday at the moment.


----------



## slomatt (Oct 13, 2011)

JohnM said:


> I think it would be tricky to get the resources out of the exe, but I'll add the jar files to the beta download - can't do it for a week or so though, I'm away on holiday at the moment.


That would be great, I look forward to trying out the beta version. Thanks.

- Matt


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

I have added the jar files zip to the V5.01 beta post in the downloads area (here). Please note that I have not done any testing on OS X, there were extensive audio changes to add ASIO support which should not affect the OS X audio interface, but no guarantees.


----------



## slomatt (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks, I've been out of town and am looking forward to trying this out.

This morning as a quick test I tried to start the application, but ran into the following exception when using Java 1.6.0_33. I'll do some more testing later today.

java.awt.Container.addImpl(Container.java:1043)
java.awt.Container.add(Container.java:925)
roomeqwizard.Q.<init>(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.Q.G(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.rA$_A$1.stateChanged(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.JTabbedPane.fireStateChanged(JTabbedPane.java:400)
javax.swing.JTabbedPane$ModelListener.stateChanged(JTabbedPane.java:253)
javax.swing.DefaultSingleSelectionModel.fireStateChanged(DefaultSingleSelectionModel.java:116)
javax.swing.DefaultSingleSelectionModel.setSelectedIndex(DefaultSingleSelectionModel.java:50)
javax.swing.JTabbedPane.setSelectedIndexImpl(JTabbedPane.java:599)
javax.swing.JTabbedPane.setSelectedIndex(JTabbedPane.java:574)
roomeqwizard.rA.<init>(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.$A.C(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.XB.H(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.RoomEQ_Wizard.main(Unknown Source)


----------



## slomatt (Oct 13, 2011)

I've tested the jar files on Mac OSX Lion (10.7.4) using both Java 1.5 and Java 1.6 and get the same Exception in both cases. This happens when double clicking the jar and also when running it from the command line. It looks like the code is obfuscated so I didn't try de-compiling it. 

The error appears to be happening when attempting to change state from the loading screen to the actual application. Could a dependency be missing that causes the main app screen to not load properly? Or, is this just because things have not been tested on OSX yet and I should wait for the official release. 

Aug 30, 2012 11:21:39 AM roomeqwizard.RoomEQ_Wizard main
INFO: REW started
Aug 30, 2012 11:21:40 AM roomeqwizard.RoomEQ_Wizard main
SEVERE: Exception during startup {0}
java.lang.NullPointerException
at java.awt.Container.addImpl(Container.java:1019)
at java.awt.Container.add(Container.java:899)
at roomeqwizard.Q.<init>(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.Q.G(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.rA$_A$1.stateChanged(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.JTabbedPane.fireStateChanged(JTabbedPane.java:290)
at javax.swing.JTabbedPane$ModelListener.stateChanged(JTabbedPane.java:222)
at javax.swing.DefaultSingleSelectionModel.fireStateChanged(DefaultSingleSelectionModel.java:116)
at javax.swing.DefaultSingleSelectionModel.setSelectedIndex(DefaultSingleSelectionModel.java:50)
at javax.swing.JTabbedPane.setSelectedIndexImpl(JTabbedPane.java:478)
at javax.swing.JTabbedPane.setSelectedIndex(JTabbedPane.java:464)
at roomeqwizard.rA.<init>(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.$A.C(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.XB.H(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.RoomEQ_Wizard.main(Unknown Source)

- Matt


----------



## slomatt (Oct 13, 2011)

I was able to get REW v5.00 to work. Something in my setup is introducing a large amount of noise into the impedance plot at 20kHz, I suspect it may be the UCA222 I'm using as a DAC from the computer, and this noise apparently was causing the t/s calculations to fail. Changing the end frequency of the impedance measurement to 19kHz removed the noise and my t/s calculations are within 10% of the factory specs. The only problem I still have is that all options in the tools menu are disabled, but I can open the t/s parameter window using the keyboard shortcut so that is not a major issue.

- Matt


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

slomatt said:


> Could a dependency be missing that causes the main app screen to not load properly? Or, is this just because things have not been tested on OSX yet and I should wait for the official release.


Probably the latter. Java: write once, run anywhere, unless anywhere happens to be OS X


----------

